

New Thoughts On Language Acquisition: Toddlers As Data Miners - xiaoma
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/01/080129215316.htm

======
fauigerzigerk
That's interesting, but what comes to mind is that it cannot be just about
finding word/object pairings as both word and object boundaries have to be
learned as well. They are not distinct entities to start with, and I think
reducing them to distinct entities in data mining models is a very limiting
(but maybe necessary?) factor.

Quine's "Word and Object" is an interesting treatment of this subject. I
wonder how recent neuro and behavioural science relates to what he had to say.

